# Where to buy empty eyeshadow pans to place in mac palettes?



## MissLorsie (Jul 4, 2006)

Does anyone know of any places online where i can purchase pans to place pressed pigments in so that i can place them into my mac 15 palettes..

i dont want to actually press them in the palettes as i want to be able ot interchange them when i please.

Or even if no one knows of a site that sells these types of pans perhaps a cheap empty palette - id rather ruin one of those than a mac one..

any wholesalers or someone on ebay that you girls might know of would be fantastic

TIA
lora


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 4, 2006)

I have spent many an hour looking for just the same. I am unable to find empty tins/pans to purchase. The best solution I have so far is to buy Wet n Wild eyeshadow and scrape it out. I've also heard that Milani shadows work as well. I don't know if you have these same brands in Australia?


----------



## cyens (Jul 4, 2006)

Here, the best I found

http://www.makingcosmetics.com/store...d=38785.428403


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jul 4, 2006)

I thought I remember somebody saying that e.l.f. pans fit the mac palettes.
You can buy them for a $1.00, I think.

Here's the website:http://www.eyeslipsface.com/elfshop/...scustomize.asp 

Now, if somebody can reconfirm that they fit...


----------



## lara (Jul 4, 2006)

Miss Shiva, check out the cheap and nasty cosmetics sold at Paddys Markets. There are a few that sell eyeshadow and lip gloss in standard-size cosmetic pans, and they're only about seventy-five cents each to scrape out, sanitize and reuse.

The bigger beauty supply places out in the boondocks at Hurstville, Cabramatta, Miranda etc should carry empty pans at cheap bulk prices. Spotlight and Lincraft also might have something similar. I'd avoid the city beauty supply places, they're a little too expensive.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Miss Shiva, check out the cheap and nasty cosmetics sold at Paddys Markets._

 
Now why did this make me crack up so hard? I'll never know...


----------



## MissLorsie (Jul 5, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh fantastic!! thanks girls for all your replies - now its just a matter of buying and trying!!

wo0oho0 who thought make up could be so exciting LOL


----------



## xiahe (Jul 5, 2006)

e.l.f. sells an e/s quad for around $1.00.  you can order it off their website or maybe if you're lucky find it @ target (the target in my area randomly carries e.l.f. products in their dollar bins).  covergirl also made an e/s quad ($4 - $5) and i saw them all of the time @ walmart, but now i can't find them!! >.<

stila compacts would fit as well, but they're ridiculously expensive...


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 
_I thought I remember somebody saying that e.l.f. pans fit the mac palettes.
You can buy them for a $1.00, I think.

Here's the website:http://www.eyeslipsface.com/elfshop/...scustomize.asp 

Now, if somebody can reconfirm that they fit..._

 

they do,


----------



## Kristen (Jul 13, 2006)

I've gone to the dollar store and buy my pans there. Sadly.. I don't think they restock since no one buys it.. so I'll probably end up running out soon.

It feels strange to buy h/e eyeshadows.. and then be rummaging around drugstores and dollarstores saying "what?!? 2 dollars for an eyeshadow.. that's redikulous!!!" Anywhoo.. there is something extremely satisfying about cutting an eyeshadow out of a pan..


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
_there is something extremely satisfying about cutting an eyeshadow out of a pan.._

 

ah I thought it was just me who got that feeling!

last night I pressed blue brown (its hella sexy) and the night before softwash gray. depotted the wet & wild things everyone talks about and scraped out the eyeshadow. they were buy one get one free at rite aid, so it only cost me $2  

for those of you who used the wet & wild eyeshadow, did you find them difficult to depot? this was my first time depotting, and I tried with a hairdryer and ended up loosing the eyeshadow way before the pan came out. I also tried last night over flame and it melted kinda, more burned the plastic but it didn't go far enough to melt the glue and get the pan out? I also lost the shadow before I got to the pan. now I'm really apprehensive to depot my Mancatcher since its LE. but its my only e/s in a pot and it bothers me haha


----------



## martygreene (Jul 13, 2006)

oh crap... there are a few suppliers of these, and I forget who they are. Might be quosmedix, but you have to be licensed to order from them.

Lemme think.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissShiva* 
_Does anyone know of any places online where i can purchase pans to place pressed pigments in so that i can place them into my mac 15 palettes..

i dont want to actually press them in the palettes as i want to be able ot interchange them when i please.

Or even if no one knows of a site that sells these types of pans perhaps a cheap empty palette - id rather ruin one of those than a mac one..

any wholesalers or someone on ebay that you girls might know of would be fantastic

TIA
lora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Try this site, it's an aussie one and they sell in bulk as well. Scroll down the page a bit for the cheap ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.makingcosmetics.com.au/en-gb/dept_34.html


----------



## lara (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_now I'm really apprehensive to depot my Mancatcher since its LE. but its my only e/s in a pot and it bothers me haha_

 
http://mac.larahill.com/depotting.htm - try this way. You'd have to fall asleep with the iron on and burn down the entire house for it to screw up an eyeshadow.


----------



## willowleaf (Oct 27, 2009)

https://www.starsmakeuphaven.com/index.php?cPath=57

I'm in Australia but I unfortunately had to get all mine online too. But the price and the shipping is reasonable ESPECIALLY considering the exchange rate is pretty awesome right now for us. lol

You can get either the individual pans/palettes/magnets or you can get all in one if you want a palette on the side. (It's only USD13.95) Hoped that helped.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ I'll second that!

I just placed my order on Friday from them.  I got 15 empty pans for $4.75 shipped in the US, which was cheaper than other places I found online.  They ship really fast which is nice, now I'm just waiting on the mailman


----------

